# montgomery co. in higher elevation???



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

I was wondering if there is anyone in the Montgomery/Roanoke Co. area in the higher elevations finding anything yet? I am from Pa. and it is a 4 hour trip for me, so I try to time my trip down. Not looking for spots just some info on whether there is anything coming up in the blue ridge mountains. Appreciate any info!!!


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)

rutnbuck said:


> I was wondering if there is anyone in the Montgomery/Roanoke Co. area in the higher elevations finding anything yet? I am from Pa. and it is a 4 hour trip for me, so I try to time my trip down. Not looking for spots just some info on whether there is anything coming up in the blue ridge mountains. Appreciate any info!!!


I'm not finding any thing higher and ve been looking every day all low best luck in spring feed hollers or around apple tree it is just too dry


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks jj, that's what I was afraid of is that it's too dry. In 2015 hit the mother load and found over 600 and then last year didn't even find 10 and it was very dry last year.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

It has been very dry the last ~10 days, but I've still been finding them in Montgomery Co. Also found a few small ones in Giles Co. while turkey hunting on Saturday. I just looked it up and both those spots are around 2100ft in elevation. We got some rain over the weekend and looks like more is on the way. I usually head to higher elevation once my normal spots are winding down, but haven't done so yet this yr. If i had to guess, I'd say this weekend/next week will probably be good at the higher elevations.


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks josh!!! was just looking at the weather and was thinking Sunday, but after looking at things I started to think this Friday because it looks like a lot of rain and cooler temps this coming Sunday and Monday. I'll be looking around apple trees mostly. Good to hear that y'all got some rain this past weekend!


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Josh, looks like y'all getting lots of rain down there in Montgomery Co. area. I am coming down and give it a try this coming Friday. You guys getting on anything yet in the higher elevations? I'll post a report once I get back home from the trip... Here in Pa some guys are tearing it up and I am finding a few here and there but nothing to write home about.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

About 3inches at my house outside of Bburg since Friday. Cool temps the past two days also. I still haven't gone up high yet cause I'm still having good success at my normal spots. The rain really seems to have set things off the past few days. I have heard through the grapevine that folks are finding them in the higher elevations though. I think you should have good timing coming down Friday. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

josh said:


> About 3inches at my house outside of Bburg since Friday. Cool temps the past two days also. I still haven't gone up high yet cause I'm still having good success at my normal spots. The rain really seems to have set things off the past few days. I have heard through the grapevine that folks are finding them in the higher elevations though. I think you should have good timing coming down Friday. Good luck and keep us posted!


Thanks Josh, my guess is that if they are not there Friday then they just aren't coming up or someone else got to them 1st because it seems like Friday should be perfect. I'll post once I'm back!!!


----------



## rutnbuck (Apr 24, 2014)

Well it seems that I was about a week too late on my timing. What we found was somewhere in the 350-400(8.5lbs) range but at least 150 of them were too far gone. My guess is that the ones that were mushy were starting to dry out but then all the rain finished them off. We however did find some really nice fresh ones and they were all yellows. It appears to me that the season is almost over for Va.


----------

